
Earth's Oceans Are Steadily Warming - sohkamyung
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/01/make-no-mistake-earths-oceans-are-steadily-warming/512189/?single_page=true
======
sohkamyung
Open Access Paper at [1]

[1] "Assessing recent warming using instrumentally homogeneous sea surface
temperature records" [
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/1/e1601207](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/1/e1601207)
]

